# Choosing correct arrow spine for finger bow



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

According to Easton arrow charts. You should be shooting a 2317 , 2419 , 2514 , or carbon arrows in the .300 spine. Even the aluminum arrows are running .295-.305 spine. That is from 30" to 32" arrow. It does not matter if you are shooting a 100gr-125gr broadhead.
You are shooting in the top end of the spectrum. The big thing will be choice over aluminum or carbon and how much your budget is for the arrows.
I hope this will help you out.
Myya


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

If you want heavy carbons Easton's full metal jackets in a 300 spine( but very expensive ) otherwise that 2317 looks good.....


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Gold Tip Traditional 7595 is 11 grs and can be had at .001 straight. GT Kinetic is 10.4 grs. As a rule of thunmb with fingers and 125+ tips add 8-10 lbs on most charts.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Check out the Harvest Time Archery HT-1's. There have been alot of people shooting them for hunting and they love them....www.harvesttimearchery.com
Don.


----------



## TABSHOOTR (Nov 1, 2011)

so does everyone typically shoot a stronger (less flex) or a weaker (more flex) spine shaft for fingers? or does it not really change?


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Stiffer for finger release than with a mechanical release!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

hunting1 said:


> Stiffer for finger release than with a mechanical release!


Oops, I thought finger shooting needed a slightly more flexible spine. Does it depend on individual set ups, or am I just doing it wrong?!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I shoot a Shadowcat at 55-60 pounds with a 28.5 arrow and the charts say it has hard cams. And that I should shoot a 400 spine shaft, never seen it say that if you shoot fingers or a release you need a stiffer or weaker spine shaft.
Don.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

zestycj7 said:


> I shoot a Shadowcat at 55-60 pounds with a 28.5 arrow and the charts say it has hard cams. And that I should shoot a 400 spine shaft, never seen it say that if you shoot fingers or a release you need a stiffer or weaker spine shaft.
> Don.


.....On the Easton charts, off to the left, there is a list of variables that are given to account for differences in set-ups...Finger release is listed as needing a heavier spine rating....However, alot of folks think that the Easton spine charts are a bit on the stiff side, myself included....Finger release puts more Archers Paradox on the shaft, since the string is returning back to brace height with more left/right and up/down movement than with a mechanical release aide....All of my compound bows are within a few pounds of each other, the main difference is the eccentrics, and A-T-A and brace heights...From round wheels, to hard cams, I still dont see a whole bunch of difference in arrow spine requirements, though....Shooting vanes vs. feathers, insert and tip weights, these are also variables that have to be taken into account...A heavy shaft vs. a light shaft, at the same spine rating will act stiffer, because the arrow weight will slow the bow down a little bit....Alot of variables.....Jim


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

The carbon express chart also suggests a stiffer spine for fingers. And the ot2 software changes the arrow selection slightly if you tick finger release.From trial and error I always select a heavier spine myself( I also prefer hard cams)


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

> never seen it say that if you shoot fingers or a release you need a stiffer or weaker spine shaft.


Most all charts or the older ones I have say over 7" BH, hard cam, fingers they add lbs to componsate. Either way over-spined is always going to be a safer bet than under. I shoot 64-lbs and can tell you that my BH's fly better with stiffer spines. Field tips well, maybe a different story.


----------



## TABSHOOTR (Nov 1, 2011)

so its a toss up between the carbon express piledriver hunter T1313. and the easton full metal jackets with the .340 spine. anyone use these shafts? if so what do you think?


----------

